# si / aussi + adjectif



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

Je crois connaître la théorie basique : comparaison → _aussi_ / intensité → _si_. Mais de temps en temps je tombe sur une phrase où on utilise "si" dans une comparaison. Par exemple, cette phrase qui a déjà été traitée sur le forum fra-esp (avec des explications pas très concluantes) :

_Je n'ai jamais vu une si belle photo._ [si belle (que celle-ci) → comparaison, non ? ]

Ou celle-ci que je viens de lire :

_Mais, au fond, savoir qui était réellement Socrate n'est pas si important que cela._

Croyez-vous qu'on pourrait écrire "aussi" dans ces deux phrases ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## xmarabout

Absolument, dans les deux exemples, le _si_ est simplement une autre forme de _aussi_


----------



## Little Chandler

xmarabout said:


> le _si_ est simplement une autre forme de _aussi_


Merci, xmarabout.

Mais on ne peut pas pour autant utiliser "aussi" dans d'autres comparaisons:

_Cette photo est si belle que la mienne._ 

Alors la question est de savoir pourquoi dans certaines comparaisons on peut utiliser "si" mais dans d'autres on ne peut pas.

Pourrait-on dire, par exemple :

_Savoir qui était réellement Socrate n'est pas si important que connaître ses idées._

Autrement dit, dans quels cas "aussi" et "si" sont-ils interchangeables ?


----------



## geostan

_Si_, dans vos exemples, est synonyme de_ tellement_. 

Autrefois, _si _s'employait au lieu de _aussi_ dans une comparaison après un négatif. Mais de nos jours, _aussi_ est plus usuel.


----------



## Little Chandler

geostan said:


> _Si_, dans vos exemples, est synonyme de_ tellement_.


  Mais "tellement" ne convient pas dans ces phrases, ou est-ce que je me trompe ?

_- Je n'ai jamais vu une tellement belle photo_.
- _Savoir qui était réellement Socrate n'est pas tellement important que  connaître ses idées.
_


----------



## geostan

On mettrait l'expression _tellement belle_ après le nom, mais je suis d'accord que la phrase semble curieuse. Cela dit, c'est le sens qui est le même.

Quant à l'autre phrase, _si _n'est pas l'équivalent de _tellement_ mais de _aussi_. C'est une vraie comparaison.


----------



## Forero

Je crois que _aussi_ devient _si_ entre l'article et le nom:

_Une si belle photo_ (_que celle-ci_) = _une photo aussi belle_ (_que celle-ci_).


----------



## Ravenclaw

Bonjour,

_Celui-là n'est pas aussi rapide.
Celui-là n'est pas si rapide._

Je voudrais savoir si j'ai bien saisi la différence entre les deux phrases:

Dans la première phrase il s'agit d'un comparatif implicite: "cette voiture-là n'est pas aussi rapide_   (que l'autre)_"
Dans la deuxième on insiste sur l'intensité: "cette voiture n'est pas tellement rapide"

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais _si_ peut également être synonyme de _aussi_ dans un contexte négatif voire interrogatif.

Exemple : _Nulle part on ne trouve *si* bon ragoût que dans cette auberge._


----------



## Ravenclaw

Donc si j'ai bien compris:

_1)Celui-là n'est pas aussi rapide:

-i_l s'agit d'un comparatif implicite: "cette voiture-là n'est pas aussi rapide_   (que l'autre)_"

_ 2)Celui-là n'est pas si rapide._ 

-on insiste sur l'intensité: "cette voiture n'est pas tellement rapide"
ou
-il s'agit également d'un comparatif implicite: "cette voiture-là n'est pas si rapide_   (que l'autre)_"


Alors ce n'est que dans une phrase positive qu'on peut opérer la différence que j'avais décrite dans mon post ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je me demandais si "aussi" et "si" étaient interchangeables dans l'exemple suivant (j'ai du mal à cerner la règle spécifique):

"J'en ai marre d'être *si* grosse *que ça*"
"J'en ai marre d'être *si* grosse"
"J'en ai marre d'être *aussi* grosse"


VS

"Mon Dieu, t'en as pas marre d'être aussi/si grosse (que ça) ?"


----------



## carocome

Oui, en l'occurrence les deux sont interchangeables. Mais le "que ça" n'est pas vraiment nécessaire : "j'en ai marre d'être si grosse" suffit, "j'en ai marre d'être aussi grosse" va aussi.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Merci carocome,

Je suppose qu'il ne serait néanmoins pas "incorrect" de dire "t'en as pas marre/j'en ai marre d'être si grosse que ça(?)" ??


----------



## carocome

Grammaticalement, non, mais ça sonne mal parce que le "que ça" entraîne un comparatif : et alors la question se pose : "si grosse que _*quoi*_ ?" ou alors, cela fait pléonasme : "t'en n'as pas marre d'être si grosse que tu n'es ?" Ca ne va pas, ça ne se dit pas.
Je dirais : "t'en n'as pas marre d'être si grosse ?" ou "t'en n'en pas marre 'être aussi grosse" ?


----------



## Marie3933

carocome said:


> Je dirais : "t'en n'as pas marre d'être si grosse ?" ou "t'en n'en pas marre 'être aussi grosse" ?


... à quoi je répondrais : _"Mais je ne suis pas si grosse que ça, voyons !"_


----------



## isanjulian

Bonjour à tous,

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer s'il est bien de dire:  *Je suis si occupé que je n'ai pas le temps à rien* ou plutôt *Je suis aussi occupé que je n'ai pas le temps à rien*

Merci de votre attention

Amicalement.


----------



## SergueiL

En respectant votre formulation, la forme la plus exacte serait :* Je suis si occupé que je n'ai (plus) le temps à rien*.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_aussi _ne va pas ici, *tellement *irait.


----------



## Dante404

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu que dans une phrase négative ou interrogative on peut utiliser que ce soit "si" ou "aussi".
Par exemple:


Ma maison n’est pas *aussi*/*si* grande.
Ma maison n’est pas *aussi*/*si* grande *que* la tienne.

Mais j'ai trouvé quelques exemples où des français affirment que c'est pas possible d'utiliser indifférentemente "si" et "aussi" dans questions:

Porquoi cette question est correcte
*"Es-tu toujours aussi stupide?'*

et pas celle-ci? :
*"Es-tu toujours si stupide?"
*

J'ai trouvé un autre exemple, et je pense que c'est pas possible d'utiliser "si":
*Comment Malo a-t-il pu avoir son diplôme en étant aussi débile ?*

mais pourquoi?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque le contexte est négatif, sans _que_, les deux se disent en effet dans le sens *comparatif* (_aussi/si = autant_) :

_Ma maison n’est pas *aussi/si* grande._​
Mais en corrélation avec _que_, on dira presque toujours _aussi_ et beaucoup plus rarement _si_ dans la langue courante :

_Ma maison n'est pas *aussi* grande *que* la tienne_.​
Une exception : _Tu n'es pas *aussi/si* stupide *que* ça/cela_.

En revanche, lorsque l'adverbe corrélé à _que_ est *intensif* (_= tant, tellement_), seul _si_ est possible :

_Il fait *si* froid *que* le lac a gelé._​
Dans vos autres exemples, les deux adverbes sont possibles :

_Es-tu toujours *aussi/si* stupide ?_​_Comment Malo a-t-il pu avoir son diplôme en étant *aussi/si* débile ?_​


----------



## Peterlegrand

Bonjour,

est-ce que si et aussi sont interchangeables ici?

Je peine à croire qu'il ait fait une chose si atroce!
Je peine à croire qu'il ait fait une chose aussi atroce !

Merci par avance


----------



## nicduf

Oui, il me semble.


----------



## J.Claude

Bonsoir à tous!
Est-ce que je peux utiliser les deux dans la phrase suivante?
"La liberté personnelle n'est pas toujours *AUSSI /SI* simple à obtenir, car on doit aller à l'encontre de l'environnement où l'on vit".

[…]

Merci de votre attention


----------



## Terio

Oui, tout à fait.

Personnellement, je préfère _aussi_ dans ce cas, mais je ne saurais pas expliquer pourquoi exactement.


----------



## Locape

Je dirais que 'aussi' est plus courant, et 'si' un peu plus soutenu. Entre les deux, 'aussi' me vient spontanément.


----------

